
Back to school with RIAA-funded copyright curriculum - ksvs
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/news/2009/09/back-to-school-with-riaa-funded-curriculum.ars?utm_source=rss&utm_medium=rss&utm_campaign=rss
======
selven
I read the student worksheet. The RIAA stated that the cost of sharing a song
online is 99 cents. That basically kills their arguments against
Thomas/Tenenbaum.

~~~
buugs
I bet the cost of sharing a song is much less. Let's say you have a new song
that a bunch of kids like, what do they do?

They check p2p programs to see if they can find it, if they don't find it that
way (or they skip that step) they check torrent sites for the album, finally
after they have exhausted options the weigh cost/need whether or not to buy it
on itunes or get the cd.

After judging the cost I bet less than half or even less than a quarter
actually buy the song, they will just move on to the next great thing and
leave it at that.

There is another interesting subset that itunes has brought out though and
that is the group of people that check itunes first and pay for their music...
something that people should really pay attention to.

------
JCThoughtscream
What's really hilarious is that the RIAA spent gods knows how much money
developing a program that kids will outright ignore anyhow.

~~~
nuweborder
I agree. A complete waste of money if you ask me. An expensive, fake gesture
to seem as if they are actually trying to educate the youth, instead of simply
complianing about not getting their cut as they always do. And at the same
time, in recent news, they have forced Pandora to pay royalties. Cover up.

------
lurkinggrue
Don't Copy That 2 (Official Sequel to Don't Copy That Floppy) :

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hUCyvw4w_yk>

------
milkandcookies
<http://www.teachingcopyright.org/>

